# honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US



## JR81 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi all,

for our honeymoon, my fiancee and I are planning on doing a 3-week trip with a rented RV. I've been travelling Western US a bit already, but never in an RV.

The route will be: Las Vegas - Zion NP - Salt Lake - (Grand Teton NP) - Yellowstone NP - Glacier NP - Seattle/Mt. Rainier NP - Yosemite NP - Death Valley - Las Vegas.

Time for the trip will be around end of August 2010 (so lot's of time to plan).

Could you help with the following issues?
- pointing out fair-prized camp sites along the route
- Any favourite camp sites you can recommend?
- any worthwhile sites we shouldn't miss? remember, we only got 3 weeks...
- with a normal rental RV, is it possible to cross borders for a side trip to Vancouver?
- any recommendable rental company? We are perfectly OK with a small two-person motorhome (or whatever the different names are - small, cost efficient, that's all we need)

Thanks a lot for your help!
Jan (from Germany)


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 21, 2009)

Re: honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US

In my opinion, you're trying to get get way too much accomplished in three weeks. Las Vegas (Hoover dam) 2 days, Zion 2days, Salt Lake 1day, Yellowstone 5 days, Glacier 3 days, Seattle 3 days,  Yosemite 3 days, Death Valley 2 days.  The problem is you still have to drive between each of these so add another 10 days plus or minus driving.  The western US is large, as you already have found out.

It can be done, but then of course you are on you honeymoon.


----------



## JR81 (Sep 21, 2009)

Re: honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US

Thanks for your reply.

I'm aware of the huge schedule - it is still in the planning phase anyway. As I see it at the moment, it's around 3000 miles with the mentioned itinary, so that would be 10 days of driving (without seeing anything). No need to see LV - been there before, we would just fly in and out, get straight up to Utah and at the end straight back to the airport - maybe spending one night, depends on flight schedule. Also, Seattle is probably just a "drive-by", more likely we'll stay near Mt. Rainier just for one night.

Anyway, of course you're right    - I am depending on comments like these to narrow down the schedule I can realize and want to do.

Regards,
Jan


----------



## brodavid (Sep 21, 2009)

Re: honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US

Welcome to the forum,
I agree with Jim, to much travel , to little time


----------



## JimE (Sep 21, 2009)

RE: honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US

Jan, having rented dozens motorhomes from dozens of companies for my company during hurricanes I have always found Sunshare RV to be the best to deal with. I do believe they have an office in Las Vegas.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 23, 2009)

Re: honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US



WOW! You are going to do all of that in three weeks and then want to add a trip to Vancouver, BC? You won't see a lot of any of the parks that you plan to visit as your looking at more than one week just for traveling. The trip is 3300 miles if you make no side trips and do not drive around the parks, just pass through.   I think that you would be much wiser to make the trip to Zion, Bryce Canyon, Capital Reef Natl. Monument, Salt Lake, Teton & Yellowstone, and perhaps to Glacier at the very most. When we were in Yellowstone the first time, we spent four days there and did not see everything. We spent three days the last time we were at Zion and it was our fourth trip there. I would consider that to be minimal. You can easily spend two days at least in Bryce Canyon and two more at Capital Reef. I'm not big on cities, but we spent three days in Salt Lake City area last time we were there and then another full day at Antelope Island State park, just up the road. In route to Teton and Yellowstone, you pass by some great country where you could easily spend a few more days, but lets assume you don't and go to Jackson's Hole which is probably good for a day. Grand Teton is at least a full day if you just drive through. Now if you want to hike in any of those parks, then you need to add at least another full day and two wold be better. Along that route, you will pass by many other opportunities to hike, take pictures and whatever.   How set are you and making this whole trip? If you do that trip and take time to drive around each of the parks, you can probably make it in the time allotted, but you won't be spending much time outside of the car. You won't have time to see much either since all of those parks require some walking about to see much more than the narrow band that each one's main road happens to pass through.  For camping, all of those parks have campsites but you will need reservations in August. In addition, I suggest that you buy either a Woodall's, Wheeler's or Trailer Life Campground Guide. They will list most of the RV parks along the route and also give you an idea of what each one will cost.

I almost forgot, but what about a visit to the Grand Canyon? In my view, Grand Canyon and Yellowstone are the two grandest parks of all.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 23, 2009)

Re: honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US

Forget all of that, Jan.

Find a nice condo near a big lake and spend the three weeks indoors!  :clown:


----------



## Domingo (Sep 23, 2009)

RE: honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US

I second TEX.


----------



## Angie (Oct 14, 2009)

RE: honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US

Hi Jan,

I think a 3 week RV honeymoon is a great idea!  Wish I could come!

Not sure if this helps or not but campingroadtrip.com might be a good website to help you find campgrounds close to your destinations.  I use it sometimes when I plan out my RVing trips and it is helpful because it allows you to search for campgrounds within 10 miles of your destination.

No matter where you go, I'm sure it will be a great trip.  Zion is supposed to be unbelievable.

Best,
Angie


----------



## mosshead (Oct 14, 2009)

Re: honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US

Angie I'm not sure Jan wants company this trip.  See how it goes then maybe next time.


----------



## utmtman (Oct 15, 2009)

Re: honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US

I could spend three weeks in any one of them states you will be traveling to and still not be able to see it all.  Good grief from Zion NP one could also catch Bryce Canyon NP, and Cedar Breaks National Monument.  Travel the round table from there and take in Arches NP, Canyonlands NP, Mesa Verde NP, and the Grand Canyon NP.  Than head back to Vegas and theres a three week trip in and unto itself and it would cover 7 Parks and Hoover Dam to Boot enroute back to Vegas.  And if you have to see Salt Lake than wander over to Timpanogas Cave National Monument enroute to SLC than over to Dinosaur National Monument than down to the other parks as stated.


----------



## Chippysgt (Oct 25, 2009)

RE: honey moon with RV - camp sites needed in Western US

You do realize that Death Valley will be 105-120 degrees, and probably in excess of 100 degrees 24 hours a day.  Many rental RV companies specifically exclude Death Valley that time of year due to the EXTREME heat.

If you absolutely must go, don't walk 20 feet from your rig without taking water with you, wear a hat, long pants, gallons of sun screen.


----------

